# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Staff's Choice Roleplay of the Week - 8/08/2018

## Kris

*DECEMBER 27, 1235*
You step forth from a blood soaked battlefield. The snow crunches beneath you, your ragged breath visible before you. Everyone is dead save a few curious villagers who have come out to strip the fallen of any valuables. Youre family, dead. Youre mates, dead. Youre company captain, dead. Well shite, you are in a bad way. Its to be expected though, you are a mercenary. Now you have a few options stick around and look for work in the village nearby or head back east. You heard of a Mercenary company looking for recruits. As you begin to things over, a villager screams. You turn to see the source of the outburst as a headless chain mailed corpse starts to rise up, followed by several other slain warriors. Looks like youre headed east after all.

*DECEMBER 29, 1235*
You make it back east to a small yet busy harbor village called Grolen, the place reeks of fish and dried blood. You ask around about that mercenary company looking for recruits, and get directed to the towns center. A large crowd has been drawn, A warmly dressed man stands at the center. As it stands now the kingdom of Midland is loosing the war, and will become partially if not fully annexed by the end of the peace negotiations. The kingdom of Midland is prepared to empty its coffers for any willing to join my company Daemons Bane on its daring quest into Helmlein. Most will not come back alive, but those who do will be rich indeed. See my sergeant Oelfwine for recruitment

A grizzled sergeant sits at a squat table at the entrance of the mercenary camp. Sign up Ere to join the companie his lack of teeth do wonders for his speech. 

The Long Road

----------

